
Twitter Turns On The Firehose For Realtime Search Startups - icey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/01/twitter-firehose-realtime-search-startups/
======
axod
"Once they get to a certain size though, they’ll pay if they don’t already.
Apparently it works on a sliding scale."

That's an odd setup isn't it? So a startup gets the same data as Google, but
Google has to pay millions and the startup gets it free? Is this "The price is
what we think you can afford" model?

~~~
metajack
It's fairly common. After all, you can also think about it as you pay for how
many users will be using it. Google has a lot more users than Collecta.

